# OpenVPN Linux Client How? (Windows works)

## MHenry676

My company provides an OpenVPN connection when using Windows. Well, I could load VMware, but would rather just go directly through with OpenVPN. Now the port is not 1194, but the port used is now opened on my router. Didn't think that was nessecary, but the error message was different afterward.

Here's the client config (edited for security)

```

client

dev tun

proto tcp

remote HOST-1 PORT

remote HOST-2 PORT

remote HOST-3 PORT

remote HOST-4 PORT

remote-random

nobind

persist-key

persist-tun

tls-auth ta.key 1

auth-user-pass

mute-replay-warnings

ca XXXXX-ca.crt

comp-lzo

verb 3

mute 5

```

Now, under windows I had no problem. This is different. Here's the error I get: (Edited for security)

```

Thu Apr 27 19:56:26 2006 /sbin/ip route add X.X.X.0/22 via X.X.X.93

Thu Apr 27 19:56:26 2006 /sbin/ip route add X.X.X.0/22 via X.X.X.93

Thu Apr 27 19:56:26 2006 /sbin/ip route add X.X.X.0/24 via X.X.X.93

Thu Apr 27 19:56:26 2006 /sbin/ip route add X.X.X.0/24 via X.X.X.93

Thu Apr 27 19:56:26 2006 /sbin/ip route add X.X.X.0/16 via X.X.X.93

Thu Apr 27 19:56:26 2006 /sbin/ip route add X.X.X.0/23 via X.X.X.93

RTNETLINK answers: File exists

Thu Apr 27 19:56:26 2006 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: shell command exited with error status: 2

```

This ERROR was status: 7 before opening the port on the router. 

I have openVPN 2.0.6 and I have followed the br0/tap0 part of the guide in the wiki HOWTO OpenVPN Server for Ethernet Bridging with Server Certificates.

Any ideas?

----------

## theDOC_23

maybe it's nothing, but you use tun devices ("dev tun") to create your openvpn device. they are not bridgeable. try to change it to "dev tap" (or even "dev tap0" if you already created the tap0 device in your /etc/conf.d/net) and see if it makes any difference.

----------

## UberLord

Good spot theDOC_23 as Windows cannot create tun devices, so it has to be tap  :Smile: 

----------

## MHenry676

The config is straight from the windows config. So, with this Windows does use tun

Tried that get this:

```

Fri Apr 28 08:11:52 2006 WARNING: Since you are using --dev tap, the second argument to --ifconfig must be a netmask, for example something like 255.255.255.0. (silence this warning with --ifconfig-nowarn)

Fri Apr 28 08:11:52 2006 OpenVPN ROUTE: OpenVPN needs a gateway parameter for a --route option and no default was specified by either --route-gateway or --ifconfig options

Fri Apr 28 08:11:52 2006 OpenVPN ROUTE: failed to parse/resolve route for host/network:

```

and nothing is appended to the route table, where as with 'dev tun' the route table is modified. I think I've got part of the reason...

```

Thu Apr 27 19:56:26 2006 /sbin/ip route add X.X.X.0/23 via X.X.X.93

RTNETLINK answers: File exists 

```

This is because that this command is executed previously. (ie the ip in this line has already been added)

Remember, my company provides this. I have no control over the server config.

----------

## UberLord

OK, could you add "verb 4" to your config, restart openvpn and supply the log? verb 4 shows exactly what it pulls from the server - ie the config it sends to the client. You may want to sanitize the IP addresses if you like, but please make them unique so we can see instances of 1.2.3.4 being added twice  :Wink: 

----------

## MHenry676

I think I found the source. In the PUSH recieved from the server route {{IP_02}} 255.255.254.0 appears as the second route enrty, and the last. Any way to stop that?

----------

